# JFG PEANUT BUTTER JAR



## madman

heres a jfg peanut butter jar i got today,  the jfg coffee company is located in knoxville tn. and has been in bussiness for over a hundred years more to come on that.... mike


----------



## madman

THE LID


----------



## madman

THE EMBOSSMENT


----------



## madman

READS NONE BETTER IN ALL THE WORLD


----------



## capsoda

Excellent little jar Mike. Even more so with the correct lid.


----------



## bubbas dad

nice jar. any guess on the age?


----------



## cobaltbot

Listed in the red book as #1333, clear $25 - 30.


----------



## madman

hey cobalt thanks for the info! i got it for 10 mike


----------



## aqccorp

The JFG Worlds Fair jars come in three different sizes, some say peanut butter and some say products.  The small one and the large one are the hardest to find.  

The JFG Coffee Company originated as a wholesale grocery company in 1882, selling coffee to grocery stores.  JFG moved from Morristown, TN to Knoxville, TN in 1926.  The "JFG" stands for James Franklin Goodson, the company's founder.

Goodson began purchasing roasted whole bean coffee from Arbuckle Coffee Company in New York for his personal use, but he was not pleased with its quality and began roasting and grinding his own.  This blend was to become the basis for what is known today as JFG's Special Blend.

In 1965, Reily Foods purchased JFG Coffee.  JFG was a dominant regional roaster and marketer of ground coffee, tea, maonnaise and peanut butter in Tennessee and North and South Carolina, Reily entered a successful diversified model.


----------



## madman

hey ed, thanks for the info, great collection, thanks for sharing mike


----------

